# DOTM February 2012 Poll #2



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

*Poll # 1
http://dogfoodchat.com/forum/pictures/13667-dotm-february-2013-poll-1-a.html

PLEASE remember to vote only once*


#11 Buster & Lola











#12 Dude & Buck











#13 Cali & Bear











#14 Avery & Audrey











#15 Zeus & Shelby











#16 Sako, Piper & Wilson











#17 Emmy, Shiloh, Bailey & Akasha


----------



## malluver1005 (Nov 15, 2009)

Couldn't wait to vote!!

I love how Akasha's eye is covered by Bailey's ear!...And, I just can't get enough of Shiloh


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i will forever hold it against this forum for only allowing one choice....she said stomping off to make dinner.:banplease:


----------

